# My rat grooms my hair when I lie down what does this mean?



## radlations (May 24, 2008)

So when I lay down in bed and my rats are running around often theyll come to my head and start grooming my hair. And It does feel good lol.

Is it the shampoo I use on my hair that's causing them to do this? Or is this some sort of I appreciate you taking care of me thing.

Do your rats do this?


----------



## RattyJessica (Aug 22, 2008)

Haha mine will do that too, once I scab from a scratch, and Lucy proceeded to try and gnaw it off as if saying "EEEEkmom you have an icky on you! hold on I'll get eeet!" She also trys to lick my teeth (GROOOOOSSSS) and the youngest tries to make a home in my ear.....

I think its a like a form of friendship? LIke I'll scracth your back you scratch mine


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

They are grooming you like you were another rat. Its a sign of liking and trust on their part, nothing to do with shampoo


----------



## mayatweak (Sep 4, 2008)

On a related note, how toxic do you think foundation, moisturizer, and hair conditioner are?


----------



## binkyhoo (Sep 28, 2008)

My cat and my rat... and my husband( ) do this. Its a form of acceptance in the Cat and the Rat. As for the spousie.. Us humans are hard to read. :


----------



## CrazyBones (Apr 1, 2008)

My rats just like playing in my hair.
But when i dyed my hair and was laying on the lounge with the rats out. I noticed
One of my rats were digging in my scalp.

It hurt and was bad. So i pushed him away, i think it was the smell that caused it.

But for you, its love and affection and grooming, but make sure your hair
is not to toxic, it can make them sick.

Have Fun!


----------



## radlations (May 24, 2008)

Lol one of my rats also tries to go inside of my ear.


----------



## mayatweak (Sep 4, 2008)

LOL mine do that too! It tickles like crazy!


----------



## WontLoseHim (Jul 14, 2008)

yeah, these guys are right. my rat alwyays grooms my air and nibbles my fingers. its all about affection and appreciation. you just need to watch out and make sure that there is nothing toxic or dangerous on your scalp (or wherever they are trying to groom you) that they can lick and cause themselves harm.

my rat tries to get into my ear too! XD


----------



## binkyhoo (Sep 28, 2008)

I got a rat in my ear! I love that tickle, snuzzely rat whiskery feeling.


----------

